# Newb question



## Davejb (Dec 7, 2018)

Hey all, new to the forum. I purchased an RS5500 in the spring and spent the summer doing the install in a couple stages for our mobile home. Did most of it myself but had an electrician run the wire from the xfer switch to the outside connection and check my work once everything else was installed. So simple question that didn't seem to be answered in the manual, when I do the recommended maintenance run every month or so is it ok to run it without a load?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

I don't know about that model, but the common suggestion I've seen is to apply at least some load during the periodic runs. As I understand it, this helps "refresh" the residual magnetism in the unit. 

When I would run my portable generator every so often, I'd usually run a space heater or hair dryer on each of the 110V legs. Running something on each leg ensured I was exercising both sides of the generator head. I've also used a halogen work light as a load.


----------



## whimsey29 (Jul 9, 2016)

RedOctobyr said:


> I don't know about that model, but the common suggestion I've seen is to apply at least some load during the periodic runs. As I understand it, this helps "refresh" the residual magnetism in the unit.
> 
> When I would run my portable generator every so often, I'd usually run a space heater or hair dryer on each of the 110V legs. Running something on each leg ensured I was exercising both sides of the generator head. I've also used a halogen work light as a load.



I do the same with my B&S 5500 watt generator. I run it every 3-4 months with a balanced 3,000 watt load from 2 1500 watt space heaters for about an hour. After 6 years I've never had a problem with the 10% ethanol gas kept in it or with it producing electricity when needed.


Whimsey


----------



## Davejb (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks for the replies, gonna have to find some loads, we only have 1 space heater but I'm sure I have something laying around that'll work.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

At worst, run the heater on one leg for a while, then move it over to the other leg. On my Generac 5500XL, there was a dual-outlet 110V plug, like a normal wall plate. Each individual outlet was wired to its own 110V leg, so using both of them (or swapping between them) would ensure that you work both sides of the generator head. 



Also, I'd suggest adding fuel stabilizer to its gas, to help avoid carb problems. Running it periodically is great, but without stabilizer, the fuel in the tank (and carb bowl) is degrading anyhow. Especially for a machine that *must* run when it's needed, it seems like cheap insurance. Sure beats the heck out of disassembling a carb for cleaning in the cold and dark


----------



## Davejb (Dec 7, 2018)

That would work too, I run it 20-30 minutes every month and use Star Tron in my yard equipment fuel.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001VMNHX8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## PaPaJo (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi Davejb, I hate to disagree with RedOctobyr but there is no residual magnetism in your unit that needs exercising. I checked out the specs for your unit and it as an AVR (automatic voltage regulator) which means that is is an electromagnet. Which means it makes it's own magnetism and varies it with load. Yes, there is a small magnet that gets it going but it never looses it's magnetism. In the 30 years that I have been in the generator business, I have never seen an AVR generator loose it's residual magnetism. Now that being said, It is always a good idea to confirm that you do have electrical output but you really don't have to exercise it. As stated by the others, your main concern is the fuel. Fuel will go bad over time so using a fuel conditioner is very important. Plus running your unit to get it up to temperature is important so as to burn off any humidity that can form in the crankcase. So 15 minutes in the summer is good any 30 minutes in the winter months. I run my unit one every 90 days and change out the fuel system after 6 months of storage. Never had a fuel issue. For what it is worth.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

PaPaJo said:


> Hi Davejb, I hate to disagree with RedOctobyr but there is no residual magnetism in your unit that needs exercising. I checked out the specs for your unit and it as an AVR (automatic voltage regulator) which means that is is an electromagnet. Which means it makes it's own magnetism and varies it with load. Yes, there is a small magnet that gets it going but it never looses it's magnetism.


 Please, disagree! I don't know enough about the details of individual generator designs to know which need periodic generator-head exercising, and which don't. I'm just going by what I've read, and figured at least there's no harm in exercising a unit that doesn't actually need it. 



I just fired my generators up today, to give them a bit of exercise. It was only about 5 minutes each, with a brief 1500W load. Not enough to properly get them fully up to temperature, unfortunately, but at least it gave the engines a chance to run, and work the generator heads. Then I drained the carb bowls again, so the stabilized fuel won't sit in the carbs.


----------



## Davejb (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks for the input guys, learned something about my generator, appreciate the input!


----------



## b4hntn (11 mo ago)

RedOctobyr said:


> Please, disagree! I don't know enough about the details of individual generator designs to know which need periodic generator-head exercising, and which don't. I'm just going by what I've read, and figured at least there's no harm in exercising a unit that doesn't actually need it.
> 
> 
> 
> I just fired my generators up today, to give them a bit of exercise. It was only about 5 minutes each, with a brief 1500W load. Not enough to properly get them fully up to temperature, unfortunately, but at least it gave the engines a chance to run, and work the generator heads. Then I drained the carb bowls again, so the stabilized fuel won't sit in the carbs.


New to the forum. Have Coleman Powermate 7000/8750. Starts right up but the delay in producing power has gone from about 3 minutes to 30 minutes. I run it every month or so and plug a heater into each side. When shutting down I unplug and turn fuel off. I only run it no load for just a few minutes. I replaced the brushes which were at about 80% left. No change. I solved the problem by loading to the max with two heaters and two hair dryers for about 15 minutes. Now it produces power in 2-3 minutes again. My perception is the maximum load put a little more residual magnetism in the rotor iron to aid in the power starting to flow.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

please start a new thread with your question on a different brand and model.


----------

